# Rattle snake opener.. arrh chukar opener.



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

Hiked for 4 hours found 2 rattle snakes an no birds.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

So, did you have rattle snake soup for dinner?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Hiked for 4 hours found 2 rattle snakes an no birds.


What'd I tell ya? My dog pointed a snake this morning too. We were out after sharpies and I got a big surprise when I moved in for the flush.


----------

